# Store dispay and Demo boat sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Riverboat Works is closing out on last years store display models and Demo boats. All of these boats must go to make room for new inventory. The store display models have never been on the water and the Demos have only been on the water a few times. These boats come with new full warranties. Click here for availability and prices


----------

